# Portland - Maine



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

*PORTLAND*


Portland, Maine by Denis Tangney Jr, on Flickr


Portland Head Light, Near Portland, Maine by Ken Lund, on Flickr


Portland, Maine by Sourire11, on Flickr


Portland, Maine by Deerbourne, on Flickr


Portland Maine Small Lighthouse by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


Portland Maine waterfront by rinpoche, on Flickr


Portland, Maine, waterfront. by wortenoggle, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Portland, Maine by Dougtone, on Flickr


Portland, Maine by Tom 1962, on Flickr


Portland, Maine by R.G.Allan, on Flickr


Wave Crashing Portland Maine Lighthouse by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

last try by moe chen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Portland Maine Skyline by moe chen, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

The Birds by sskennel, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

DSCF3892 by Lau Kwan Tai, Eric, on Flickr


Commercial Street Building by Corey Templeton, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Portland Observatory 5 by RonG58, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Portland Headlight Flowers by Stouthearted88, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

IMG_0324 by suzylagasa, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

cobblestone street in Portland, ME by t55z, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Long Exposure Crowd Control by Jeff Newcomer, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

portland on the east coast by Jess Gambacurta, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread for Portland, Maine....really nice photos.kay:


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

I got surprised!!! It's a very beautiful city, in fact, it looks more like an european city than an american one.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

nice,looks like a mix of scandinavia and irish city


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

Stunningly adorable! I has no idea the city was so charming on street level :happy:

And I should say I feel inclined to have much empathy for the state, being home to one of my favourite writers ever (Stephen King), as well as to much of his inspiration.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice town!


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Commercial Street by brentdanley, on Flickr


Portland Maine Trip 11/2005 by O World of Photos, on Flickr


ferry.view • portland.maine by origamidon, on Flickr


Portland Maine Dock by jasondhayes, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Miss Portland Diner by robtm2010, on Flickr


Portland (Maine) by Flyer E901, on Flickr


Maine Narrow Gauge Railroad by SarahO44, on Flickr


Monument Square, Portland, Maine by D2Gallery, on Flickr


Commercial Street by Tom 1962, on Flickr


----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Portland by Joe Shlabotnik, on Flickr


State Street, Portland by brentdanley, on Flickr


----------

